# my bearded dragon has laid her second clutch of eggs.. help please?



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys!
About 3 or 4 months ago our beardie Lizzie laid her first clutch of eggs about 3months after we put another beardie Savannah in the vivarium. We think that savannah is a female, however Lizzie laid more eggs yesterday and when i held them upto a light, i could see a red mark/ circle outline in some of them.Can infertile eggs have marks in them?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

IMO, that red circle is a very young embryo. I would start to incubate those eggs and check them again for veins in a week or so. If you can see veins then you have a male and female.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't actually have any experience of eggs however I would agree that if you can see something then I would have thought they should be incubated. Although unfertilised chicken eggs still have a yolk, so who knows.

Also, from what I've heard infertile eggs will be caved in slightly with dips for example whereas fertile eggs would be plump smooth/no dents and are more white in colour. 

Fertile eggs

Infertile eggs


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

So do infertile eggs not have anything inside at all? She laid about 24 and only one was dented and the rest were perfect although i saw her lay so was able to see them in a good condition. the eggs were an off white colour. I didn't incubator them guys i was not prepared in anyway so couldn't. Some had a ring of red inside when putting a light to them and others i couldn't see anything in. The previous clutch which were her first i just found in the tank under plastic plants and they were all caved in and dented 
and looked like they had been there a while.
Doesnt matter how many times i look at the other beardie i can't tell if its a boy or girl because i can't see any bumps at all so i assumed she's a girl. She's about 7inches long so you'd think it'd be obvious by now.


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

And thankyou for replying i appreciate all the advice i can get.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Lauraaa130610 said:


> Hi guys!
> About 3 or 4 months ago our beardie Lizzie laid her first clutch of eggs about 3months after we put another beardie Savannah in the vivarium. We think that savannah is a female, however Lizzie laid more eggs yesterday and when i held them upto a light, i could see a red mark/ circle outline in some of them.Can infertile eggs have marks in them?


Beardies have been known to store sperm for several months, so the other may not be a male.

may i suggest you separate them anyway and also if you weren't to incubate the eggs then please put them in the freezer for a few days before you throw them.

Dan.


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had her for about two and half years so she wouldn't have stored sperm that long would she. Do you think the other must be a male then?


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Lauraaa130610 said:


> I've had her for about two and half years so she wouldn't have stored sperm that long would she. Do you think the other must be a male then?


You said this "About 3 or 4 months ago our beardie Lizzie laid her first clutch of eggs about 3months after we put another beardie Savanna"

So which is it? 2 1/2 years? or the above?


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lizzie is the one laying the eggs that we've had over two years and savannah we've had about six months and we are now unsure whether its a boy or girl


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Lauraaa130610 said:


> Lizzie is the one laying the eggs that we've had over two years and savannah we've had about six months and we are now unsure whether its a boy or girl


Have you seen any back of the neck wounds on Lizzie? I would expect Savannah is more a male if the dates are correct and the eggs are fertile.


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

No but savannah is slightly smaller than Lizzie and for the first time Lizzie went for savannah but she was busy digging and scratching away and i don't think she liked it that savannah was in her way. I am keeping a very close eye on them.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Lauraaa130610 said:


> No but savannah is slightly smaller than Lizzie and for the first time Lizzie went for savannah but she was busy digging and scratching away and i don't think she liked it that savannah was in her way. I am keeping a very close eye on them.


Get the other beardie out, and giver her a chance for a rest and to get her nutrition levels up, the male will be trying again and that wont be good for her.


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't see any bumps under savamnahs tail at all so i assumed it must be a girl but obviously not.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Lauraaa130610 said:


> Can't see any bumps under savamnahs tail at all so i assumed it must be a girl but obviously not.


Maybe take some pics for us to see?


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

How do i upload a pic on the forum


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

R1Dan said:


> Get the other beardie out, and giver her a chance for a rest and to get her nutrition levels up, the male will be trying again and that wont be good for her.














R1Dan said:


> You said this "About 3 or 4 months ago our beardie Lizzie laid her first clutch of eggs about 3months after we put another beardie Savanna"
> 
> So which is it? 2 1/2 years? or the above?













use photobucket to add pics to the forum


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

mylesm said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gifs.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

paulh said:


> IMO, that red circle is a very young embryo. I would start to incubate those eggs and check them again for veins in a week or so. If you can see veins then you have a male and female.


Unless there is a good reason to incubate bearded dragon eggs, they should be disposed of. There are already too many bearded dragons being bred in the hobby. They cost a small fortune to rear and they are very hard to move on once old enough.


----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Lauraaa130610 (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry the pic is so big was taken on my iphone. if anyone can tell if its a male of female i would apreciate it!


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Lauraaa130610 said:


> sorry the pic is so big was taken on my iphone. if anyone can tell if its a male of female i would apreciate it!


Female


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

definitely female


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

MCEE said:


> Female





mylesm said:


> definitely female


Some freak of a beardie then if those dates are correct. Perhaps take it to a local rep shop and have it probed, or by a mate who knows what they are doing.

What was the outcome with the eggs? did you freeze?

Dan


----------

